# SLVR L7c bluetooth works only if microsd isn't inserted



## toliverchic (May 16, 2007)

Me n my partner both have the SLVR L7C (through verizon) & noticed one big flaw on the phone: *We discovered that we can only use the bluetooth feature, if our 1gb microsd card is not inserted in the phone.* The phone will "discover" the bluetooth device (wireless headsets, in our case), but the phone hangs when we attempt to "connect" it to the device. *I take the 1gb memory out of the phone, and the bluetooth connection works again like a champ!* This happened on both our SLVR L7C phones, so I can't see this as just an isolated problem; more like a limitation from L7C. When the 1gb microsd is inserted, the phone can read and verify its size, with zero issues. It can store and transfer files (back n forth) w/ the phone's built-in 20mb memory. SO BOTH WORKS FLAWLESS, as long as you don't attempt to connect via bluetooth, while the external memory is installed; *external memory feature somehow overrides the bluetooth capabilities... and I care more about the bluetooth feature!*
*Has anyone experienced the same issue with their L7C? Is there a fix, or am I stuck with an internal 20mb cramp space, for bluetooth preference?*

Thanks for taking time to read this nonsense coming from a n00b.


----------



## 8210GUY (Aug 29, 2006)

Well I only deal with Nokia's, but to me it sounds like you have got faulty phones, I would return them to the place you got them as faulty and get them replaced, I've never heard of such a fault personally speaking so my instinct is the card is as good as creating a short for want of better words\description.


----------



## toliverchic (May 16, 2007)

I can understand one phone being "faulty", but two phones at the same time? Highly unlikely. This may as well be a manufacturer limitation, or setup issue. Moreover, I've read others having the same issue, after extensive google search for "l7c bluetooth memory problems". Other users have complained about the same conflict, but I've yet to find any solutions. As for the external memory cards having any 'shorts'... doubtful. I can still read & write on the cards w/o any errors, and the phone gives the correct memory capacity, during memory check on the phone.


----------



## 8210GUY (Aug 29, 2006)

I wouldn't be surprised if it was a design floor that is starting to emerge, the Nokia 8210 suffered from a fading\disappearing screen, it was a design fault with the elastomer (a rubber block) behind the screen, simple fix but stupid flaw, so such things do happen, have you contacted tech support at Moto ? they may well be aware of it if it's this big a problem.

But I wasn't suggesting your card had a short, sorry if I made it sound like I did, what I mean is by the sheer fact when your card goes in this problem occurs, therefore the card is "provoking" (for want of a better word) some kind of short that interrupts your bluetooth connection, I will have a check with some people I know about this issue for you and see if they know of anything, but my money is on a design flaw ATM.


----------

